
World of Warcraft Source Code Turns One Million - cbg0
https://us.forums.blizzard.com/en/wow/t/wow-source-code-turns-one-million/603204
======
Jaruzel
Meanwhile, back in the real world:

"Blizzard Workers Share Salaries in Revolt Over Wage Disparities"

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-03/blizzard-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-03/blizzard-
workers-share-salaries-in-revolt-over-wage-disparities)

I agree with one of the commentators on the blizzard page - this feels like
propaganda, and I'm saying this AS a long-term WoW player.

~~~
scrollaway
1\. The WoW Engineering Team isn't the one deciding salaries, especially not
company-wide.

2\. This originated from a tweet by one of the devs, and I guess they decided
to share it with the wider community more officially.

3\. If they wanted to do some propaganda to distract from wage disparities, do
you _really_ think they'd pick an SVN milestone of all things?

------
ecf
First comment from the forum thread:

> Good job! I can’t imagine being the guy who has to keep track of that

How cute <3

------
parkovski
I think they just hit one megacommit, and the number they gave is how far away
they are from one mebicommit.

------
marsrover
> Least its not yanderedev code. I don’t understand a lot about coding yet I
> can look at that guys work and go “oh no…”

Oh, WoW forums, your hubris knows no bounds.

------
nix23
One comment:

>I can say as a Lead Devops Engineer...Also get your butts off of SVN… or at
least consider git if you’re on Perforce… just please… you’ll thank me later.

You can smell his bullshit from far away :)

------
dancemethis
A void celebration, since the source is not available.

------
ianmobbs
What SCM has sequential commit IDs, rather than hashes?

~~~
Rebelgecko
Basically any non-distributed one. In addition to the others that've been
mentioned, there's CVS and Clearcase

------
xen0
That's averaging close to 200 commits per working day, which is higher than I
would have expected for a single project (even WoW).

~~~
jdmoreira
Some people don't squash

------
eNTi
I don't understand why we celebrate that. Shouldn't it be the other way
around? I thought there was a consensus that loc are a bad metric at the best
of times.

Edit: It's commits, not lines of code. Now I feel dumb.

~~~
darkcha0s
They aren't talking about LoC, but their commit count. Helps to actually read
the post.

------
mproud
This reminds me of my buddy who provides data (free of charge) that’s crawled
and aggregated in a convenient fashion, available as a text file download. He
at one point massively updated his code so it builds static text files faster
for him, and is more efficient.

So he decided to plan a new version with the new code and add some revisions
to the data. He releases a new version with his new under-the-hood
improvements, and then proceeds to boast on the site about how much cleaner
the code is and how much better it runs to build these static text files. And
I try to remind him, _no one cares except you._ Your finished product looks
the same regardless of how it was built. You can be happy, but it’s rather
meaningless to everyone else.

~~~
brailsafe
Why would you discourage someone from writing about stuff they find neat, that
helps them provide a free and useful service to people?

